# Worst week ever



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

This has been the worst week ever. On Tuesday we were out in the front yard and I heard Lucy (our 4 month old cockapoo)start screaming, she was being attacked in broad day light by a raccoon. It had pinned her at the front door and had its teeth sunk into her face. It was AWFUL. I scared the racoon off and took Lucy inside, she was very scared. I called our vet immediately and they advised me to bring her to have her wounds cleaned and to call animal control to try catch the raccoon. I took Lucy in and the vet was very concerned that Lucy had only been vaccinated for rabies 2 weeks prior. She felt that Lucy was not adequately protected and felt like we should consider euthanizing her. Um, no way! 

Anyway animal control came out with the same concerns and after 4 days of fighting for Lucy we were forced to surrender her to animal control to 6 months of quarantine or euthanasia. We are devastated! We have chosen the quarantine but are so sad she has to spend 6 months in a kennel at $500 a month. She is such a spunky little puppy and I can't imagine what her life in a crate will be like for so long 

We are all so sad. My kids are heartbroken! My husband and I are heartbroken too. It's a terrible situation. I know it is to keep my family safe but 6 months is just over the top. And the fact they wouldn't let us surrender her at the vet for quarantine but insisted on picking her up in the police van infront of my kids was awful.

Please keep us and her in your prayers. Sammy is looking for his friend and I know Lucy misses us. We are in constant tears around here


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

This is horrendous - how awful for you all. Such a difficult decision to make, not even sure which is the kinder of the two options but understand why you would choose the quarantine. Can't offer any advice but wanted to say how sorry I am for your pup, you and your family.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

How awful.Are you allowed to visit her at all?
XClare


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Jaclyn, 
I am so sorry to hear this sad story, I cannot imagine what you must be going through its absolutely awful. I would have chose quarantine too, are you allowed to go and see her at all? I know obviously you won't be able to handle her but just to make sure she's ok. X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh how awful for you all. Are you allowed to visit at all? That is so traumatic for little Lucy. My dogs had to spend 6 months in quarantine in England when we came back from South Africa. They did cope but they were so much older than Lucy. I do remember a little White Mini Schnauzer that had been imported and spent the first few months of it's life in quarantine. It seemed very bouncy and happy. I think your one consolation is because she is young and adorable she will be pampered and looked after. Were her injuries very bad? Did they catch the racoon? My heart goes out to you all, but keep your chins up, visit if you can and as often as you can. Little Lucy is in my thoughts and I hope she will be ok and not get rabies. Big hugs to you all.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Heartbreaking, Jaclyn - so sorry for you and your family. What a terrible thing to happen to your little Lucy. Hope you will be able to see her during the time she is in quarantine. I can only imagine what you are all going through:hug:


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry to read your post. Poor Lucy, what a dreadful thing to happen.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This is so sad and seems so very wrong. I don't know much about it but I thought if an animal was exposed it only took a few weeks for it to show up.


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

That is just awful, I can't imagine how you are all feeling! What a horrible situation but like you I would have chose quarentine. You would think there would be some kind of test they could do...6 months is such a long time. Thinking of you all


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So sorry! Keep strong. X


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. I didn't know much about rabies before but now I know a whole bunch. Rabies can take from 2 - 12 weeks to show symptoms and in some cases it can take 6 months. Pets need to have been vaccinated for 28 days to be considered safe. Although people have a difference of opinion on that. I am hoping that after 3 - 4 months we can plead with them to let her go. I can understand three months but 6 is just absurd especially since both the state vet and county epidemiologist told me that since Lucy was bitten in the face, if she did contract rabies it would be fast as the rabies virus travels up nerves to the spinal cord and then into the brain. Being bitten on the head means a much shorter distance to travel.

Oh guys and if you knew Lucy you'd just wonder why her, she is so loving, so sweet, so calm. My little shadow. 

I will be able to visit her but the rules are that owners are not allowed contact. We are crossing fingers that since I had to have post rabies exposure vaccines that I will actually be allowed to touch her when my series of treatment is finished. That will be in 11 days.
We are going to ask for permission from public health. Please say a prayer that they will say yes!

I just went and bought her a bunch of new toys and treats and I'm going to go twice a week at least to swap her toys and give her treats. 

Love that baby so much!


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

Here's a pic of Sammy and Lucy


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

I am in shock and heartbroken for you and your family with this story. The poor little thing. She must have got such a fright. Really hope you can have contact with her and get her put sooner than the 6months. My thoughts are with ye, x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry typo. That was OUT sooner, she looks really sweet in the pic x 


Jeanie x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Really hope you can get your girl back earlier than 6 months. And hope you cand get in with her for cuddles.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They are both beautiful. I will pray for you. She will be ok I just know it. I hope you will keep us up and lean on us while you get through.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awk dear... I can't stop thinking about this. I am so so sorry. Poor little pup. Really thinking positive thoughts for her and you and your family. It's just not fair. Wishing her a full recovery. Can't believe Rabies is still such a problem in this day and age.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Is Lucy getting post exposure vaccination/treatment?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you, your kids and poor little Lucy. You are all very much in my thoughts and prayers... Just praying for the very best outcome...
With hugs and love


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you again everyone! Love reading your replies when I feel so gloomy. RuthMill, dogs get a booster shot right after the bite from a possibly infected animal, but there is not a 100% effective post exposure treatment like we humans have. Wish there was. I'd be so happy!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Poor Lucy, we are all rooting for her. I was exposed to undiagnosed Rabies a few years ago.. Quite scary but got the treatment and was thankfully ok. It's a worry!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

How terrible for you Jaclyn! At least if you are allowed physical contact she will be familiar with your smell. You can also give her if you are allowed, something for her to sleep on with your scent on. Puppies are surprisingly resilient much more than adult dogs and hopefully she will get cuddles and human contact from the staff at the kennels too, most of them are there because they love dogs.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

What an awful story, I am sorry for both you and your pup. Such a difficult decision 
I can totally understand you going for the quarantine option. My biggest concern would be her mental state at the end of the six months. Puppies learn all their socialisation within those early months, she will now have limited contact, no socialising with other dogs, no experience of the outside world, no training ( apart from what you can do on your visits)
It's just awful!!
My heart would lead me down the same path for my own puppy, I am sure, although I can understand why they have offered the option of putting her to sleep, at first I thought it a ridiculous thing to say but with such a young dog I can see why they have said it.
I would strongly urge you to contact a professional dog behaviourist, explain the situation and take their advice. They may be able to offer you tips and advice to try and carry on her socialisation as best you can for those months she is kennelled.
I wish you the very best of luck and please keep us posted on what happens.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry for you and your family and your beautiful Lucy and her buddy sammi! I am sobbing reading your posts! I can't begin to imagine how distressed you are! I'm sending you all bug hugs and little Lucy will be in my thoughts and as was said in one of the posts, I'm sure being that cute she will be given lots of attention. It's great that you can send her toys and treats! Lets hope once your vaccinations are complete that you can have cuddles. Keep us up to date with her progress xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

This is just an awful situation for you all, I can't begin to imagine how I'd feel In your situation , a little numb I'm sure. 

Please keep us up to date and we can count down the days with you until you have her back in your arms :hug::hug::hug:

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So so sorry for you and your sweet little pup, really hope you will be allowed contact with her and that they let her come home earlier, Karen is so right about the puppy socialisation being crucial at her age, I wonder if they would allow something like a noise cd to be played to her at times - they have noises like roadworks, children playing etc, for her to become familiar to all those sounds although I guess she maybe already a little but at her age she may forget, I think taking things in with your scent on would be very comforting for her.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

This is so sad, your poor little pup and your family. I can't think how we would cope in a similar situation. 

On a positive note, we moved back to the UK from abroad when I was in my teens. The move back was unexpected and we had a 6 month old pup and her parents who had to go into quarantine for 6 months. It was heart breaking but in all honesty I think we suffered more than they did with it. It didn't change their personalities at all which was a worry. It would be fantastic if you could get in to have contact and cuddles. Fingers crossed. Stay strong x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think you have enough on your plate without worrying about socialisation. Just remember, she is fed, and safe and warm. She will be looked after and checked medically. Your family and Sammi are safe. That's all that really matters. The rest can be dealt with in time. Rabies is a terrible disease without a cure. All you can do is wait and hope and pray. We are all hoping for a brilliant outcome in the end. Stay positive. Stay strong. Stay in touch. We want to know how things are going. Hugs.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

How terrible, especially being taken away from you after just being attacked, the poor baby, she will wonder what the hell is going on. I understand they had to do it, but oh my goodness, it's heartbreaking. I hope you can get in to cuddle her soon, I can't imagine how you feel right now, hugs xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Jaclyn will your puppy have human contact with the people who work in the quarantine kennels?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh Jaclyn, how awful for you all and little Lucy. What a heart breaking decision you've had to make. Neither decision was nice but I guess quarantine is the best of two evils. I'm sure Lucy will love your visits and hopefully you can get to cuddle her soon. :hug:


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

How dreadful for you. Thinking of you all and hope the time whizz was past for you and she'll be back home.


----------



## Bobby's mama (Jan 17, 2013)

So sorry to hear your sad story. Keep strong and hope lucy stays well.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

I am so sorry for you and poor little Lucy. Such a terrible thing to happen to a little puppy. My thoughts are with you and your family.x x


----------



## SadieB (Dec 15, 2012)

Jaclyn said:


> This has been the worst week ever. On Tuesday we were out in the front yard and I heard Lucy (our 4 month old cockapoo)start screaming, she was being attacked in broad day light by a raccoon. It had pinned her at the front door and had its teeth sunk into her face. It was AWFUL. I scared the racoon off and took Lucy inside, she was very scared. I called our vet immediately and they advised me to bring her to have her wounds cleaned and to call animal control to try catch the raccoon. I took Lucy in and the vet was very concerned that Lucy had only been vaccinated for rabies 2 weeks prior. She felt that Lucy was not adequately protected and felt like we should consider euthanizing her. Um, no way!
> 
> Anyway animal control came out with the same concerns and after 4 days of fighting for Lucy we were forced to surrender her to animal control to 6 months of quarantine or euthanasia. We are devastated! We have chosen the quarantine but are so sad she has to spend 6 months in a kennel at $500 a month. She is such a spunky little puppy and I can't imagine what her life in a crate will be like for so long
> 
> ...




I am so sad to hear what happened! Thinking of you and your family. I remember Lucy (Geneva) well because we got our puppy Sadie (old name Maggie) from Linda as well...born in October. My kids loved looking at the pictures of the available puppies on her website. I pray that she will come through this ok and that all will be good in 6 months.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

How sad, reading your post made me cry! My Molly is 3 months and 3 weeks old and if that happened to her I would be devestated! You and Lucy are in my prayers! Puppies are strong and she will love you for making the right choice!


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry Jaclyn! I can't imagine what you and your family went through and still is :'(. I too remember seeing Lucy (Geneva) on Linda's site when we were picking Thor. She's a beautiful cockapoo! Thor is 15 weeks and I believe I would had done the same. Hang in there! I will be thinking and praying for you, your family and sweet Lucy.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I can't believe I'm only just catching up on this thread . Poor, poor Lucy. I thought you were going to day attacked by another dog but a racoon! What a dreadful choice you had to make, you were very brave. I hope Lucy recovers well and that the quarantine time flies by for you. Puppies are more resilient than we think so Im sure she'll be ok, especially if you can still visit her. Keep us updated. Sending some virtual hugs and cockapoo kisses your way.


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the kind responses everyone, it means so much to me. I have visited Lucy three times and each time is depressing, she looks so sad in her crate. I finish my post exposure treatment next Thursday and I can't wait to be done with it.

Gosh, I can only hope the next 6 months will go faster than any 6 months I've ever had. I cannot wait to have Lucy sleeping on my sofa again and playing with Sammy, although I have to admit I am so nervous about her lack of socializing with dogs over the next months.

Hugs to everyone and thanks for thinking and praying for us, it has been so sad here without our bouncy little pup.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is tough on all of you - and on little Lucy, but try not to worry too much - she will get used to her crate, dogs are very adaptable and they have wonderful memories! look forward to when she comes out - she will be soooo happy!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I am sure in these six months you can make a plan to help her with socialiasation when she comes home. Getting advice, setting things up all of that. It may help to make the time go quicker. Glad you have seen her. My three dogs had to do 6 months quarantine when we came back from England so I know how awful it is having to see them and then go. And yes mine looked sad too. But you know, when we got them home they were the same as always. Remember each day that passes is a day nearer to her coming home.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't add anything more than what others have said but wanted to add my hope that everything works out well for you all and little Lucy. I'm sure she has already had very good socialisation in her life, especially with having Sammy too and the next 6 months will not undo all that and she will come back home the same gorgeous dog you all know. What an awful situation but I hope you can find a way to work through it. Thinking of you. x


----------



## kiwi37uk (Aug 30, 2012)

Only just catching up here. I am so sorry to hear what happened poor little puppy it must have been terrible.
Hope she is ok and hope they let you give her cuddles soon. 
My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

How are things going Jaclyn. Think of you and little Lucy a lot.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this xx


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

We're in North Carolina. Lucy seems to be doing well, I have stopped in to check on her 3 times a week since she got there. They have her in a reasonable sized run and they take her out to go outside several times a day and will play ball with her, this week they even bathed and groomed her. She looks precious! She's at a private veterinary clinic and most of the staff are vaccinated so I am so happy that they handle her as much as they do. She does look sad when I stop in though but they say she is not at all like that when they take her out.

I can't remember if I updated you guys on this but we got the go ahead that 3 weeks after the start of my post exposure treatment I can handle her again, so that will be this Thursday. I cannot wait!!! I'm going to snuggle that doggy up! 

This Tuesday will be 3 weeks since she was bitten, uuuugh, still over 5 months to go  

Thanks for checking in on her, and Cat53 thank you for sharing your experience on quarantine, it helped a lot. BTW I am also from South Africa


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Roll on Thursday!! That is great news that you can actually get to cuddle her and play with her properly. It sounds like they are being really good with her, I'm sure the fact that she is such a cutie will mean she gets special treatment!! Stay strong x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Sooo happy for u. That is really positive news.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well Thursday is not so long to wait for a cuddle. Don't think of how long it is to go....just how long till the next cuddle. We are English, but fell in love with SA. We hope to go back in 5 years time to live. We were in Cape Town....where were you in SA? Glad the news is more positive for you and little Lucy.


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

Cat53 I was born and raised in Johannesburg. I've been to CT a few times, it is absolutely gorgeous, I can see why you'd want to return


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

So glad Lucy is being well cared for and you will get a hands on with her very soon!! I cannot imagine how difficult this has been for you. And she got a special groom! How wonderful. Will be thinking of you on Thursday for sure!!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It's great that .little Lucy is being handled and getting human contact. I am sure she will get lots of attention, how can anyone resist a cockapoo puppy!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

So pleased that Lucy is getting lots of contact with the staff. I'm sure that Thursday can't come soon enough. Let us know how it goes xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How exciting for you to be able to cuddle her soon - remember, don't squeeze too hard!! joking aside, i'm really pleased for you and it sounds as if she is getting the attention from the staff that she needs and the situation is better than you feared it could be, of course it must be so hard for you still, just keep looking forward to the next cuddle.x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We were there this time last year. Spent a couple of weeks in CT catching up with old friends and reliving some memories, then flew to Joberg prior to spending a week in the Kruger. Absolutely fabulous place. We have done private game reserves in the past, but I adored the Kruger. The bird life and it's colours utterly unbelievable and then there is the wildlife. We saw our first ever leopard and we had two adult male lines walk either side of our vehicle. We saw a bald headed vulture on the right (told they are quite rare) so out came the cameras. We were so involved with that we nearly missed the 17 lions to the left of us. 17! They were literally 6 feet away from us. Then there are the stars at night and the smells and the quiet. Ohh! I HAVE to go again.....I just HAVE TO! We visited Jessica the hippo and fed her sweet potato and rooibos tea. We walked with lions and cheetahs, stroked a monitor Lizard and a baby crocodile and bottled fed a four week old Caracal. Sweetest little face ever. Did all this with my husband who is in a wheelchair. Went with Epic Enabled Safaris. They did everything for us. Looked after Steve, pushed him everywhere, sorted out any problems. It was a worry free week for us both. I cried when we left. Don't know if it was because I was leaving or because of dealing with my emotions when we got back to England. My mum died 5 days before we left to go to SA. The holiday was to celebrate our Ruby wedding and had been planned for 6 years. So it was a bit of a nightmare really. We would not have been able to cancel due to insurance saying it was a pre existing condition. So had to go. Life can really screw you over sometimes!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> We were there this time last year. Spent a couple of weeks in CT catching up with old friends and reliving some memories, then flew to Joberg prior to spending a week in the Kruger. Absolutely fabulous place. We have done private game reserves in the past, but I adored the Kruger. The bird life and it's colours utterly unbelievable and then there is the wildlife. We saw our first ever leopard and we had two adult male lines walk either side of our vehicle. We saw a bald headed vulture on the right (told they are quite rare) so out came the cameras. We were so involved with that we nearly missed the 17 lions to the left of us. 17! They were literally 6 feet away from us. Then there are the stars at night and the smells and the quiet. Ohh! I HAVE to go again.....I just HAVE TO! We visited Jessica the hippo and fed her sweet potato and rooibos tea. We walked with lions and cheetahs, stroked a monitor Lizard and a baby crocodile and bottled fed a four week old Caracal. Sweetest little face ever. Did all this with my husband who is in a wheelchair. Went with Epic Enabled Safaris. They did everything for us. Looked after Steve, pushed him everywhere, sorted out any problems. It was a worry free week for us both. I cried when we left. Don't know if it was because I was leaving or because of dealing with my emotions when we got back to England. My mum died 5 days before we left to go to SA. The holiday was to celebrate our Ruby wedding and had been planned for 6 years. So it was a bit of a nightmare really. We would not have been able to cancel due to insurance saying it was a pre existing condition. So had to go. Life can really screw you over sometimes!


Sad about your Mum but glad you had such a wonderful time in Kruger, I spent some time there many years ago - stayed at a youth hostel in Nelspruit (or similar name) near the park, run by a rather lovely English ex paratrooper, he let me and a friend use his old car to drive around the park!! I was a bit worried about what we would do if a Rhino charged us or anything, but luckily we were fine, we saw plenty of wildlife though but kept our distance! we chilled out for over 2 weeks at the hostel, it was lovely. We started our trip in Durban and were meant to drive to Cape town with 2 other friends, but they had to fly home due to family illness - neither of us had a driving license but managed to find a little aircraft that flew to near Kruger, so changed our plans completely. We flew to J-berg before coming home.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Time for another visit the Dawn......Africa does get in your blood and is so exciting. Your stay sounds laid back, exciting and novel. Have friends that enjoy wild camping. They say you haven't lived if you have never slept under canvas with lions prowling outside your tent!........I say, uhuh! Brick Walls between me and them thank you!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

It was in huts we stayed, built like the traditional African round ones, even back then I wouldn't have wanted to sleep under canvas! - although some of those real luxury ones you see these days may be nice. I went to Mombassa as well a little later back in the days when hubby was my boyfriend, we did a safari from there as well, but I can't remember what that park was. I did really like Africa but If I was to move abroad (which I doubt I ever would) It would probably be Australia for me....oh dear, we've hi-jacked the thread now, perhaps we should start a 'if you could live anywhere...' thread!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

How awful for you,i truly hope the next 6 months pass very quickly and she will be back home before you know it,sending you all a big hug xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Good idea....we will be making Jaclyn homesick.


----------

